# Fixation murale pour iMac 21.5



## Snipefoo (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

bien décidé à améliorer le design de mon interieur, je me suis rendu chez un revendeur Apple avec une idée en tête : fixer mon ordi au mur afin d'avoir un bureau "clean". J'en parle au vendeur qui me dit "il éxiste une option VESA pour les nouveau iMac...". Banco ! je repart avec un iMac 21.5 

Sauf qu'au moment d'acheter le kit VESA (non référencé chez le revendeur) je m'apperçoit que cette option n'éxiste que pour les modèles 24, 27 et le Cinema display :hein:

Merci le revendeur  Et comme je n'ai pas le budget pour un 27, me voila comme un con avec mon iMac innacrochable au mur et mon bureau minimaliste Ikea (http://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/catalog/products/80137867) incapable d'accueillir un écran...

Il éxiste un adaptateur compatible avec le 21.5 (VESA Mount chez imacmount.com), mais je vous laisse en apprécier l'esthétisme :







Vous ne revez pas, le pied original reste sous l'écran ...

Je me suis quand même procuré le kit VESA d'Apple pour voir ce qu'il était possible de faire. Mais c'est peine perdue, le pied du 21.5 n'est pas démontable depuis l'exterieur.

Il me reste donc comme solutions :
- acheter le support iMacMount et scier le pied en dessous du trou de fixation;
- fixer un support VESA directement sur le pied (avec des vis) et scier le reste du pied;
- ouvrir l'iMac pour démonter proprement le pied original et adapter le support VESA Apple.

Je m'oriente vers cette dernière solution (certainement la plus sûre en cas de SAV) ... à moins que vous ayez une idée


----------



## Mac*Gyver (4 Décembre 2009)

et si tu avais su avant de l'acheter que le 21.5 n'avais pas de fixation VESA , tu aurais fait quoi?

pris un 27?(apparement non), pris un mini puis un ecran seul ou bien pris ce 21.5 quand meme?


----------



## Snipefoo (4 Décembre 2009)

Alors là, très difficile de répondre... Je me serais vraiment posé des questions en tout cas. Je l'ai un peu acheté sur un coup de tête (il y avait une promo, je l'ai payé "que" 900&#8364, l'argument "accrochable au mur" a été l'élément déclencheur.

Le pire c'est qu'il y avait aussi des 24" à 730&#8364;, si j'avais pris celui-ci j'aurai pas eut de problème (mais aussi pas de 16/9, pas d'écran LED, pas de clavier/souris wireless etc...)

Mais bon, c'est fait, c'est fait... Maintenant je vais faire avec. Et puis il y a des problèmes plus graves dans le monde, je suis déjà content de pouvoir m'acheter ce genre de jouet hein 

PS: Mac Gyver, avec un pseudo pareil j'attendais une super idée de ta part


----------



## Mac*Gyver (4 Décembre 2009)

ok.

Ca semble sympa et 'classe' la fixation murale mais je me poserais des questions quand aux fils (usb, etc..) qui vont pendouiller le long du mur. 
Et puis l'acces a la connectique ne sera facile que si le mac est assez en retrait du mur ce qui est beaucoup moins joli du coup 

T'as pas a regretter et t'as plus  qu'a changer ton bureau .. 
(cela dit, entre choisir son mac en fonction de son bureau ou choisir son bureau en fonction de son mac, tu auras plus de choix avec le 2eme cas )


----------



## Snipefoo (7 Décembre 2009)

Pour les fils, vu que la maison est encore en travaux, j'avais prévu de passer les cables (réseau et alim) dans le mur, avec une sortie juste derrière le Mac. J'ai rien à brancher en USB (tout est déjà dans l'iMac ) donc s'aurait été l'idéal.

En cas d'utilisation de l'USB (disque externe, clé USB etc.) il reste le cordon coudé : http://www.blackbox.fr/bout/index1.php?script=../bout/produit.php&idProduit=1049&conceptOuvert=108 

J'ai quand même commencé à regarder coté démontage, enlever la vitre qui protège l'écran est un jeu d'enfant (même plus besoin de ventouse) et après, ce ne sont que quelques vis.

Changer de bureau, pkoi pas, le modèle Ludvig d'Ikea n'a pas le "fini" que j'attendais... A suivre


----------



## choumou (7 Décembre 2009)

Si non autre possibilité, faire une petite étagère de la même forme que le pied et simplement poser l'iMac sur cette étagère.


----------



## Snipefoo (7 Décembre 2009)

Hello Choumou,

j'avais pensé à cette solution ... mais, j'ai peur que l'iMac puisse être bousculé et tomber s'il est placé sur une petite étagère. En plus je voudrais m'en servir pour jouer des DVD pour les enfants et il faudra alors tourner légerement l'écran en direction du canapé; ce genre de manipulation risque d'être délicate sur une petite surface. 

C'est sans doute une "barrière psychologique" car qu'il soit sur un immense bureau ou sur une petite étagère, au final, la surface d'appui reste la même.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (7 Décembre 2009)

Snipefoo a dit:


> J'ai quand même commencé à regarder coté démontage, enlever la vitre qui protège l'écran est un jeu d'enfant (même plus besoin de ventouse) et après, ce ne sont que quelques vis.



demonter le pied c'est une chose mais assure toi que tu puisses monter ce kit de fixation murale sur ton mac une fois le pied enlevé (c'est pas forcement le cas).


----------



## Snipefoo (8 Décembre 2009)

C'est clairement pas le cas puisque le pied du 27'' est un centimetre plus large que celui du 21.5''. Donc il faudra "adapter" le support VESA (lime et scie à métaux ) pour pouvoir le monter. Mais comme ça je n'abime aucune piece de l'iMac.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Décembre 2009)

ce que je voulais dire, c'est que on peut monter le support VESA sur le 27 sans demonter l'ecran et tout (encore heureux).

Donc, le systeme de fixation du pied du 27 est peut etre mecaniquement different (hormis la taille comme tu le soulignes a juste titre).

bon courage, tiens nous au courant


----------



## Snipefoo (9 Décembre 2009)

OK, j'ai compris. Effectivement c'est la première question que je me suis posée. A première vue (en éssayant de voir la fixation depuis l'arrière, sans démonter) il s'agit du même système : une rangée de petites vis comme sur le 24'' et le 27'' (la photo est prise sur un iMac 24) :






Par contre, sur le 21.5 les vis semblent prises sur un pièce située sous le pied (c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que le pied ne peut pas être sorti suffisament pour voir les vis...), alors que sur le 27 elles sont prisent dans une piece qui s'emboitent dans le pied. Peut-être une histoire d'entretoise ...

Si j'arrive à quelque chose, je ferai un petit tuto photo. Mais je doute qu'il y ait beaucoup de personnes assez folles/inconscientes/obstinées pour faire ce genre de manipe


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2009)

Réfléchis quand même bien avant de massacrer ou scier ton Mac. Déjà tu risque de l'abimer et le jour ou tu voudra le revendre, tu risque de devoir faire une grosse ristourne.

Je te conseillerais plutôt de reconsidérer l'option étagère, mais en fixant le pied de l'iMac à l'étagère (il doit surement y avoir un moyen, sangle, plaque en métal par dessus le pied, fixée de chaque coté, etc ...). Ainsi même avec un peu bousculade, il ne bougera pas.


----------



## Snipefoo (9 Décembre 2009)

Melaure, oui c'est sûr, c'est pour ça que je vais partir sur une soluce ou je ne touche pas aux pièces de l'iMac, de sorte à pouvoir le remettre en état en cas de revente/SAV. J'ai pas mal d'expérience dans le démontage/remontage de machines, et nottament les portables et je pense pouvoir "operé" sans rien abimer... enfin j'éspère 

Sinon, je partirais plutôt sur la fixation imacmount plutôt qu'une étagère. Comme ça je suis sûr de la stabilité.


----------

